# January meeting?



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Do we have any plans for a January meeting yet?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

No.

I usually wait till the end of the meeting and when everybody is relaxed and well fed I ask casually about hosting. At that moment hosting appears as an easy and enjoyable thing to do so my trick works every time. I've gotten many a member to fall for it. Cunning!

--Nikolay


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll be sure to leave before the end of the meeting then, you cunning guy!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought you were offering up your new place Phil?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

hahah, only if you want to help me move the tank and want to watch a pretty much bare tank with a few discus in it and some potted plants. Serious planting's going to have to hold off for a while unfortunately.

Regards,
Phil


----------

